# Central Park in The Fall!



## djportalatin

These are some shots taken in Central Park during the fall, which is always breathtaking! Hope you enjoy and if you are interested in prints please contact me at djportalatin@gmail.com




Bow Bridge w/ San Remo Towers in Background (Central Park in Autumn) by Daniel Portalatin Photography, on Flickr




Central Park Stroll in Autumn by Daniel Portalatin Photography, on Flickr




Bethesda Angel Statue (Central Park) by Daniel Portalatin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djportalatin

Central Park Mall Area by Daniel Portalatin Photography, on Flickr




A - Fall 2012 - 87 EDITED by Daniel Portalatin Photography, on Flickr




Autumn Reflections @ Central Park by Daniel Portalatin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## manaheim

Looks like you pushed those colors a bit. 

Still, very nice.


----------



## KenC

Hard to beat Central Park in Autumn.  The first two are the best, imo.  The next to last with the sun flare needs to go.


----------



## djportalatin

KenC said:
			
		

> Hard to beat Central Park in Autumn.  The first two are the best, imo.  The next to last with the sun flare needs to go.



Sun flare photo removed! lol. I actually wasn't too fond of it in the first place.


----------



## manaheim

I thought the sunflare one was interesting, actually.

Never make your decisions on life based upon what one person on the internet says.


----------



## djportalatin

manaheim said:
			
		

> I thought the sunflare one was interesting, actually.
> 
> Never make your decisions on life based upon what one person on the internet says.



Good advise. Thanks.


----------



## dalex100

The last one is so unrealistic. Looks like in a game. Still a very nice picture!


----------



## djportalatin

dalex100 said:
			
		

> The last one is so unrealistic. Looks like in a game. Still a very nice picture!



Thanks, I appreciate the kind words!


----------



## jowensphoto

I like the first of each set the most. The very first is a classic shot. The colors are unrealistic, but kind of nice.


----------



## laynea24

Number four is outstanding!


----------



## Quang_Vinh_Vu

A - Fall 2012 - 87 EDITED by Daniel Portalatin Photography, on Flickr 

how do you take this pic


----------



## sm4him

My favorite is the first photo in the second set; beautiful! I'd rank the very last photo right up there with it except that the color saturation has been pushed a little too far for *my* liking.


----------



## NancyMoranG

THANK you for posting 'nice' photos of NY! My husband just can't believe the city is this beautiful. I was born there but only lived there 2 yrs. now all my cousins are there, and I love the city!
great captures.
Nancy


----------



## djportalatin

NancyMoranG said:
			
		

> THANK you for posting 'nice' photos of NY! My husband just can't believe the city is this beautiful. I was born there but only lived there 2 yrs. now all my cousins are there, and I love the city!
> great captures.
> Nancy



Thanks for the kind words Nancy and I'm glad you and your husband enjoyed the pics. NY is more beautiful then most people know.


----------



## xaviersaintcyr

The way the branches are twisted in the first shot of the 2nd set made me think a lot of an DNA helix, precty good!


----------

